# Medical Outbreaks



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

Are there any crazy medical outbreaks in your area at the moment?


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 7, 2008)

ya i heard the whooping cough is making a comeback


----------



## 5artist5 (Oct 9, 2008)

*USC Gastrointestinal Virus*

The number of USC students sickened by a contagious gastrointestinal virus has risen to about 275.

USC officials emphasized that the problem was not caused by any food contamination.

Officials have urged ill students or those who have had contact with them to avoid socializing.


----------



## Nadine (Oct 9, 2008)

What is Gastrointestinal Virus?


----------



## Nadine (Oct 9, 2008)

It is hard for adults in the US to catch Pertussis (also known as Whooping Cough) because it is a required vaccination here. Infants are more suseptible to catching it and also have a much harder time than adults trying to fight the deep cough. It can be fatal for infants.


----------



## ro1sky (Oct 9, 2008)

*CDC / Adult Immunization Schedules - Pertussis, etc.*

The CDC recommendations from 2005 can be fond at this website: http://www.cdc.gov/od/oc/media/pressrel/r051109.htm

My spouse works for a vaccine manufacturer and I get all the details besides what is on the Internet and in the papers and magazines.

I was able to get regular doctor visits to maintain the proper prevention schedule for needed and recommended vaccinations, and Adult Pertussis is now one of those recommendations. My next scheduled Tetanus / Diphtheria (Td) is in 2010. I would recommend not going over the 10-years, though, and maybe doing 8-9 years if your Doctor will let you.

The revised Adult Immunization Schedule can be found at this website:http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/recs/schedules/adult-schedule.htm

Almost as many people die from Flu as from vehicular accidents in the USA, so those are important, too. Good Luck!


----------



## vivianIVY (Oct 9, 2008)

I had Pertussis this time last year. I got my shots as a baby but my roommate did not recieve all her vaccinations for it. Her mother took her to her first shot and she had an allergic reaction to it so she never went back and got the other doses. In the beginning of August 2007 she made a visit to England and picked up Pertussis. Shortly after she returned home I caught it even though I had all of my shots as an infant. Both of our doctors knew little about it had to get out their books to look up information. I had a very deep wet cough for about 4 months and a lingering cough for about 2 more months. It took a major toll on my chest and ever since I have had alot of mucus build up and I had to quit smoking cigarettes to get over the sickness. When I started back up again once I was better, I would cough really bad everytime I took a drag. I guess one good thing that came from it was that I kicked my bad habit!


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

No, just the normal dense population spreading the normal stuff.

""and maybe doing 8-9 years if your Doctor will let you.""
What kind of union socialist/communist thinking is that???
If your doctor will LET YOU?? 
HELLO!! I am a customer of my doctor. Just like when I go to Herrod's, Macy's, Saks, walmart, or the local 5 and dime. I'm the customer and I'm paying the bill. Yes listen to what the people have to say at the business's you choose to do business with, but do not ever let the medical community make you feel like you are one of there subjects.

""if your Doctor will let you."" That kind of thinking is way wrong.


----------



## cycle61 (Oct 14, 2008)

We have west nile virus so bad that there's advertisements on the sides of the city buses informing people about it


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

cycle61 said:


> We have west nile virus so bad that there's advertisements on the sides of the city buses informing people about it


but mosquitos can't read......it's really an ineffective campaign.....


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Lots of childhood sicknesses are coming back because of the smear campaign of vaccines. Idiots like Jenny McCarthy claiming MMR causes autism.


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

Dean said:


> Lots of childhood sicknesses are coming back because of the smear campaign of vaccines. Idiots like Jenny McCarthy claiming MMR causes autism.


+1......true....


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

*mad cow disease*

Has anyone heard that mad cow disease has gotten into our beef and it takes such a long time to come about and looks like you have alzheimerz instead so they misdiagnose it as it's eating holes in your brain... I have heard people claim millions are unwittingly infected


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Mad Cow has been around a while. Meat processing methods in the 1980's, especially those in the UK, included mechanically removed meat. Carcasses that had already had the majority of meat carved away were hit with high pressure water to remove meat scraps, that then ended up in cheaper foods. MANY processing methods that led to increased exposure of regular meat to the central nervous system (where the prions that carry mad cow live) have been banned or voluntarily discontinued. Mad Cow was all the craze in the UK as a form of death in the 90's - and there WERE a few people that died. There is also a variant of it that seems to affect young people, but it is rare, the majority of people who MIGHT HAVE DIED from mad cow tend to be over 60. 

I did a little looking into the statistical studies of mad cow deaths, and I've gotta say they were very shoddy. About all that could actually be concluded is that the people died had the prions for mad cow, it doesn't address that most were severaly overweight, or other health factors that may have weighed in. 

I plan to eat all the beef you don't, venison too. Please send your beef to:

Me
123 Main St

Oh, and a joke - ok, some might not like it, but here goes:

Why do they call it "Prementrual Syndrome" (PMS)

Because "Mad Cow Disease" was already taken...


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

Dean said:


> Lots of childhood sicknesses are coming back because of the smear campaign of vaccines. Idiots like Jenny McCarthy claiming MMR causes autism.


It's also due to the millions of illegal aliens who have never had vaccines, streaming into the country every year. Diseases long eradicated in the U.S. are making a comeback.


----------

